# Hans Christian 44 Pilothouse



## kaniksu (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about these boats? I know that a motorsailor is not suppose to do either very well, motoring or sailing, however I am interested in cruising with this boat in the Puget Sound/Pacific Northwest area and living aboard. The pilot house would offer a welcome shelter from the cold and rainy wx in the winter and the ability to motor in slack winds and poor visibility also seems a plus for the pacific Northwest. Now, if I bought this boat and decided at a future date to head south to Mexico, Central America and even to the South Sea islands would this boat be considered less desirerable in a seaway and heavy seas? I was particularly wondering about the pilothouse weight and windage carried high and the adverse effects this might have on stability plus the visiblity from the outside helm on the aft side of the PH. Is sail handling a real problem on a Motorsailer such as this. Anyone with experience or opinions on this boat below I would appreciate a little advice...

Thanks

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=1903&url=


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

kanisku...these are wonderful go-anywhere boats and sailing performance is not much different than standard HC's...not fast...but comfortable! The PH is NOT a detriment to at sea performance BUT this would be a less desireable boat for the tropics where a bimini and air flow are more important for comfortable living. You might want to fabricate some lucite storm boards for those PH windows but other than that I wouldn't worry about windage.The other downside to the HC's is the amount of teak to care for but that is their beauty as well. 
HC has gone through several transitions as a company and you need to get a good survey on a boat of this vintage with particular attention to the decks, tanks and any blister issues. She looks like a beautifully kept boat...good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

which is the better built boat for blue water cruising a 44 Han's Christian or a 46 foot morgan


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The 2 boats should not even be mentioned in the same sentence! Yeah...that's an exaggeration but seriously, the Morgan 46 is an excellent choice for liveaboard coastal cruising and the Carribbean and it was designed for the charter trade. Construction is modest but not cheap but it is not built to the same standards as the HC. There is a LOT more living room on the Morgan and it is much better suited for the tropics.
But if you plan to cross oceans...go with the HC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kaniksu - All I can tell you is I stood on a dock next to one, and I still want it. How about if you buy the Hans Christian, then trade it for my boat... 

As far as what I have heard is they are indeed built like a tank, the same as all other HCs. They are not racers by any stretch, but they do sail well. And it's not really a motorsailer in the classic sense of the word. It's a pilothouse sailboat. As far as having a pilothouse in the tropics, I've known quite a few people who liked the fact they could get out of the hot sun. Many pilothouses have very good ventilation, with opening windows all the way around...


----------

